# My second American Blue doe kindling now!!



## GLENMAR (May 23, 2013)

She is in the nest box now. And I saw a baby foot!!!


----------



## nawma (May 23, 2013)

Very exciting!,


----------



## GLENMAR (May 23, 2013)

SHE HAD 10!!!!!!!


----------



## VickieB (May 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## UnlabeledMama (May 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gagroundhog (May 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## alsea1 (May 23, 2013)

Thats great. Looking forward to pics


----------



## bonbean01 (May 23, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Beachbunny (May 24, 2013)

Grats on the new litter...pictures?


----------



## Citylife (May 28, 2013)

Congrats........   I have a couple does due in a couple weeks.  Looking forward to more blues!!  I love their mellow attitude!
Enjoy your new kits!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 30, 2013)

I am having a hard time keeping them in the nest box. They keep popping out. There are so many of them. Also there are large differences in sizes.
I am hoping we don't loose some of the smaller ones. I am checking on them several times a day.


----------



## VickieB (May 30, 2013)

Awwww, you need to post pics!


----------

